# travelling out from dover on 15th aug 2009



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

is anyone travelling out on this day we are and my perants in there on the 5pm. were going dover dunqurke
any one else travelling to calais were we are spending the night in calais on the ferry aire near beach for the evening having a few drinks

up early to set of down to spain stopping at the aire on top of the mountains just before millau bridge for the night

off we go again to arrive in south spain about 8/9pm at our freinds bar in san javier on the mar manor 

2 week hols

head back up through the other side of spain and france to the aire just before barritz

wake up and travel to honfluer for the day there then back to calais aire on the 4th sept and then ferry home next morning thats 3000 miles round trip


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

It's certainly tough to read this, Paul!

With all due respect, maybe a bit of editing, some full stops & pragraphs, would make it so much more interesting!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Am I missing something here? I usually book my Dover/Calais ferries a few days in advance of travelling and have never spent more than £70 return. Is it cheaper to book early?


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

was rushed because in work sorry


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

a little bit cheaper ye £48 thats all


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Might be worth seeing what prices are available on the new Dover/Dieppe and Dover/Boulogne services operated by www.LDLines.com

Certainly if heading for Spain, these routes may well safe a few miles too.

Russell


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

ye i should really but i used last year so didnt think about that


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Are there any companies doing Ostend?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Are there any companies doing Ostend


See www.directferries.co.uk
FRom Ramsgate


----------

